
Is there a smear campaign against Zoom? - andreigaspar
I keep seeing all these popular anti Zoom posts online... some of them raise fair concerns, but the timing and consistency seems weird.<p><i>puts tinfoil hat on</i><p>Looks almost... <i>squints</i> ... organized.<p>How did this start? What is going on? Any good detectives here?
======
jjgreen
More likely, I think, that lots of devs are being asked/instructed to install
it, perform due diligence and are not happy with what they find ...

~~~
andreigaspar
Maybe... hell of a due diligence though. These guys are digging deep into the
fine print.

------
dang
I doubt it. There are organic incentives for both these stories to appear and
for them to get a lot of attention on HN.

Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22751116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22751116)
for more.

~~~
andreigaspar
I agree with your points

------
mtmail
related "Ask HN: Why so many negative news about Zoom on HN recently?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22743303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22743303)

~~~
dang
Thanks; I'll reply there too.

